# ...    .?

## Warbler

!

.    .   ,      .

:
   .?  ,       .  . ? ,       (   .)?,    ( )   .?     .         (  )    ?      ...

..    ,    .  ,          .

----------


## Zona

.   ?
 .             . ,          . ,          (      )  ,            ,    ,         ,       .
     ,     .   5      .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Warbler

> .


 ...  ,      ,   ...


> 


   ""      -   ?


> 


     ?


> ,


            ?    " "?

----------


## sema

? 
  ,

----------


## Warbler

> ?


... -         ...   ,  ,   ...

----------

> ...  ,      ,   ...


  ,     .     10   .        ,    !!!

----------

> ... -         ...   ,  ,   ...


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,   ...


     .

----------


## sema

:Smilie:       ...

----------


## Warbler

> ,


     ?

----------


## sema



----------

> .


    ..

----------


## _

> ..


   ...

----------


## sema

:Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


        .    ...     ...

----------


## sema

?

----------


## Warbler

> 


*sema*,     ,    ,          :Smilie:  


> ?


       .      -      ...     :Smilie:  -     - ...

----------


## -

,       ,        ...     ?

----------


## Katt

> ?


   ,    ,          :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> *sema*,     ,    ,                 .      -      ...     -     - ...


      ...      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Warbler

*sema*, ,  .        -      ...

----------


## Zakonov

)

,   - . 
        .
   -    .
   ,      -  (), .

   ,         .
   - .  ,           . 
       ,      ,    ,      ( -  ) .  ,       (,       ),        .

----------


## sema

*Zakonov*,   ,    .   ,             . ,        ...

----------

..   .       .. -    ?

----------


## sema

**,   .       ?

----------

,    ,    ,   .,     (  - /    .  ).  .

----------


## Warbler

?

,       ...   .  -     .       -,        ...         ...

----------


## sema

> ?
> 
> ,       ...   .  -     .       -,        ...         ...


 ...         : . -  
       ,           14001.

----------


## Warbler

> ,


 .    .2. . 54 .



> .             ,         -    ,         .

----------


## sema

*warbler*,  ,         ?        -?

     . 5 129-  .  ,          .

    almira    .       .

----------


## faust

> .


 !

----------


## Warbler

, ,      ... -    ...   :Confused:  

*sema*,         


> 14001


       ?

 ,  -  ,  .      , ... -, .       ,  -,      .  ... -,          ,   " ",  -,     ... -    ...   :Confused:    ,    ,  ,  .

----------


## Zakonov

Sema,   ,  ,       "" (    /  ),        ( , ,   ).
,       - -,  .    : "  ",  ..

----------


## sema

*warbler*,     ...                      ?

----------


## sema

*Zakonov*,   ?  : . .  .

----------


## Warbler

*sema*,    . .  ,    ..    ,   -    .

 - ,        -  ( ).   :
   
    ,           -,         (  90%  -    ).    .

 -    .     :
  ""  ,     
,     ,      . (  )     .

----------


## sema

*warbler*,        ,        .    2-         ,        ,         .

----------


## Warbler

> warbler,


:
__ ,       *14001*?
** ,       *13001*?

----------


## sema

*warbler*,   13001  14001.

----------


## Warbler

*sema*,  .  ?

----------


## sema

13     ,  14   ,   ...

----------


## _

*sema*,  :      .    ...    (?)  (..   )     ?  .

----------


## _

, ...     *sem*...   - ?

----------


## sema

*_*,        ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## _

83 
4.                             .

       ....   ,  -    .116...

----------


## sema

*_*, ...         , ..        ? 
     ?

----------


## _

:
    ,  ...    .     ,    .  .  ( -     . . ....)    ...
  :             ,    ,     ...    ...   :   ...  ...    :       ....(  ...)

----------


## sema

...     ,  ,       .

----------


## _

..   :   -   ...    ...

----------


## Warbler

> 13


*sema*,       ?

----------


## sema

*warbler*,   
 12.   
2.    :
    ;

          ? ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Warbler

*sema*,   , ,        , ,   ...               ...

----------


## sema

*warbler*,    ,     .         (((       13001+14001

----------


## Warbler

> ?


  -   -?

----------


## Warbler

> 


    . ?

----------


## sema

> -   -?


almira,   . -     . 
     .   .

----------


## sema

> . ?


 , .. 
1.      
2.    ,      
3.      :Smilie:

----------


## Warbler

*sema*,     ,   .    


> ...


 


> 


 , , ,   


> 


,     ,       70%    ,    30% -     -     .  ,    ,   ,          .???

----------


## sema

*warbler*,       .
      2          .             .        ,             ...      .

----------


## Warbler

*sema*,      ...        ,      .     ...  ,     ,   "",  .    , , ,     . ,  ,      .    ,         ,   ,    ,      ....

----------


## Anna Natol'evna

-    :   ,       .      :  13001,  14001,   ,   .,  ,     2000 .           ,     ,    -       5 .     .         ,     .

----------


## Tan4ik

_:         ?
- :     ()  ,           .    !  :Smilie:  , ?
-  :          (    )?
   -  :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> _:         ?


 




> - :     ()  ,           .    !  , ?


.         ()   .    .




> (    )?


        .   ,             .

----------


## _

> _:         ?


   .      .      , .. .                ...

----------


## sema

> *sema*  ,     ,   "",  .    , , ,     . ,  ,      .


    almira




> sema,       )))))))))))))
> 
>   ...
> 
>     - :
> 
> -     -     -    13. 14 -   .
> 
> -    -     - 14-  .  - -     []   ,     13-,     . ,   14+13  ...


                      .

        14 ,     13 (   ). :
1.         14 
2.   14       .
3.    ?       ?

----------


## Anna Natol'evna

" "   : , , ,   ,
 ........  ,    ,  ,       ,        ,    ,    ..,     .    ?        .          .   ,    ,                  .
            .  :    -   ,   .

----------


## sema

Anna Natol'evna,          ,          warbler    :Smilie:

----------


## Warbler

> almira


*sema*,   ?


> ?       ?


 -!!!    ...      ...


> 


 .            ,   ,    ...

----------


## sema

> *sema*,  -!!!    ..




 5000  ,                 .
           ,      .

----------


## Warbler

?             ...         ...

----------


## Warbler

,          .     -         ,        -   ...

----------


## sema

> ?             ...


         ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Warbler

...  ,         " " ...  , ,   ...



> .


???

----------


## sema

*warbler*, ,    .         .

----------


## Warbler

?    , ,    (   )...

----------


## Warbler

- ?

----------


## pxlo

13001  14001

----------


## sema

*warbler*,  ,        :


,   , ,       ,               ,     . 



   - 





 28.10.2003
 N 56-16109/03 

   -                  -      -     27.06.2003   N 56-16109/03 (  ..), 

: 

           - ( -  )      -            "" ( - )       . 

   27.06.2003      . 

     . 

                .    ,     ,      2  3  288    ,  7  10    ,         . 

    ,    . 

   ,          17.09.2002,             1027806061865. 

     "    "  02.10.2002              ,       ,         ( N 12-1-1).       1.6         : -,  ,  15,  1,  () 193. 

             - ,   : -,  ,  15,  1,  () 193,   ,        ,      ,   ,       . 

         .          ,           . 

 , ,                      2002 ,           ,   2  25   "    ",  16  1  31       2  3  288    ,         . 

  ,   , ,       ,               ,     ,          . 

  2  61                     ,      ,       (),  ,  ,            ,         (),     ,    ,     ,   . 

                  ,         ( 3  61    ). 

         18.07.2003 N 14-,    2  61       ,        ,            ,  ,           -           .       (    )    55 ( 3)        ,       ,    ,   ,          ,     -     ,           , -         ,         . 

   ,                . 

          1  289        2002         . 

       . 

  286 - 289     ,    -  


: 

    -     27.06.2003   N 56-16109/03   ,              - -  . 


 ..  
 .. 
 .

----------


## Warbler

*sema*,       ?
   . ,    ?     ?

----------


## sema

,     ,         :Smilie: 

   ,     .

----------


## Warbler

, ,      -     .   13  14 ?   13 ?       ,   13,    ...
, ,        ,     " "  ,      ,   ...  :Smilie: 
. ,  -  . .  ,        "" ,    -   ...       ?   ,  ,    .    ,     (  ,   :Smilie:  )

----------


## Warbler

14001   13001?       ?      .-       ,       (  ,      ) -   ...

----------


## sema

*warbler*,    .  14001  13001      .     .

----------


## Warbler

13  14?

----------


## sema

.        .

----------


## Warbler

-.  -     ...  ,     -  ...  ,  ,     -     ...

----------


## Warbler

...    Subscribe.Ru - "  ": -.




> -     ,    ,     . ,   ,      .                     ? 
> 
>         .2 . 52              , ,   ,      . 
>       ,             .  "" .1 .5    08.08.2001 N 129- "    " ,           ( )       (         -    ,         ),       . 
> 
>       .4 .5             ( )         ,        (.3.II.       ,      ,      18.04.2003.N -3-09/198). 
>       ,      ,        ,     ( N 13001),      19.06.2002.N 439 "   ,      ,     ",               . 
>        ,        (       ),      ,     ,    ,   ,            (.11  ). 
>       83         ,     ,        ,           . 
> ...


 
   .        :Smilie:    . . ,   ,         ,   ,     14001...

 ,   ,  


> ,        ...


 , ...

----------


## Warbler

,     ,           ...

----------


## Nati

. .    13001     + 2000 .    .      ,     .                 .         .         ,   ,     .        ,      .     .

----------


## almira

.  - ,       (   ).

----------


## sema

*Nati*, ...        .

----------


## Nati

.           .  ,     .  , ,  .      .

----------


## sema

*Nati*,  -      !

----------


## Her_man

,  "" -   !

,       "  ", " "  . 
       : "  -     ".    ,  " ",      (,         ).     - .     "", ,        .

 .
 -   " "           .   .    .      : "--".   "    " -  " ". ""       (  ).     .

  , - ...

----------


## sema

*Her_man*, ...    10         :Smilie:

----------


## Her_man

> *Her_man*, ...    10


    ? !
      : 5 () + 1 (  ) = 6 .
  "   1   " ?

----------


## Her_man

-3-09/178:



> 3.6.1.    ()       .
> *        ,       ,   *  ,       .
>                 .
> *            ,      * .
>      ,            ,          ( 10    08.08.2001 N 129- "       "),       ,       ,               ,       .
> ** .
>     ,        ,  .         .
>        ,  ,   Web-       .
> 3.6.2.       ,     ,                        ,        ,  ,    ,       .
> ...

----------


## sema

> ? !
>       : 5 () + 1 (  ) = 6 .
>   "   1   " ?


          .     -    .       ,    .

----------


## zas77

,   . , ,   (   ).      ,      .   :Stick Out Tongue:      :       .           :yes: 
 ,        ( )   . , ,     .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> ,   . , ,   (   ).      ,      .       :       .


...        ...

----------

2     (, /)   ,     .  .          (      ).

----------


## zas77

> ...        ...


-! *Se-e-ma-a*!!!   :Big Grin:  !!!  *, --!!!*  :Big Grin:  

 -  !   !  :Wow:  

 (   *Sema*  :Wink:  ) , **!
 :yes:  
,  .  , , ,    .        -,  ,            ?

*         . * 
  . 3 ** 3.1. **  ...

3.3. ** ...
3.5. ** ...

  ,     .   , ! (  , .)

----------


## sema

*zas77*,     :Smilie:

----------


## Lawyer

!

----------


## amd

> ...         : . -  
>        ,           14001.


    ...       , 
   ,   .      -  ,   ,        .    ,  ,      ,    .

----------


## sema

*amd*,    .  ,   ?

----------


## amd

> ,   ,     .        ,      .     .


  ,  -    ,
   .      ,       ,    ,  ,      .    ,

----------


## amd

> *amd*,    .  ,   ?


  -  ,

----------


## Men(rus)

.       (  )! ,                .   .   ,      .   "".
Warbler, ,      .....  :Wink:

----------


## Men(rus)

..  ,    ",    ,    "!
! :Smilie:

----------

,     ,    .   ?

----------


## Dima77

, 60 . 1    "  "
 ..

----------


## amd

> __________________


    ,   ,   !  !

----------

.
  ,         .  . , .10
 ,  10     ,   10

----------


## Dima77

> ,         .  . , .10

----------

.

----------

> ...        ...


  .  ,            ,         .     .

----------


## Jinah

!  
       (-) -    ,   ,  ,      :Smilie:  
    (  )      -.  
 .      .    

.  
   ,  ,    . ,   ?  
   .  (  )  ?  
        ?  

         ... 

  !

----------

:    ,   .  -   2 .     .    ,  ?

----------

,       .    13001  14001?     ,  46?       ?      :   . ?

----------


## Dasha_2005

,       ?      ,   .      .

----------

...  ,      ,   ... 
 ,     ,

----------


## Men(rus)

?    ,       .       :yes:

----------


## amd

> ?    ,       .


    .          . .    .  , 28   .  300-500   . ,  .

----------

:  , .   -.   - .   ?    ,  .   ?          ?        . ,   ,   -  ,    -?

----------


## Obladatel

> :  , .   -.   - .   ?    ,  .   ?          ?        . ,   ,   -  ,    -?


  ,      ...     ...      ...  :Frown:       ...   ,     ,   ,  ,     ...

----------


## zas77

> ,


                .

----------


## Obladatel

> .


,      ,  ,   ( :1:    !!!)   :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> ,      ,  ,   (   !!!)


,       ?     ,       .  ,      ?

----------


## ..

> ,       ?     ,       .  ,      ?


,   .

----------


## Obladatel

> ,       ?     ,       .  ,      ?


 :yes:    ! !    !  :Smilie: 
  ... , ,    ...  ...     ...  :yes:

----------

,     .

----------

**,      . ,       . () .

----------


## amd

> **,      . ,       . () .


 -  .    ,     ?

----------


## Obladatel

> ,     .


   (       )   +       (               ) +   (,   ) +    (   -      99.9% ) 
      !  :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> !


 -  .  :yes:       ,   ... :Wow:      .   ,    - .

----------


## Obladatel

> -  .       ,   ...     .   ,    - .


 :Smilie: ))))))))))) ... ...      !!!   -       !!!  :Smilie: ))))))))     ...   -  !  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    - .


 ?   ,            . (    ).

----------


## amd

**, . . 134

----------

*Obladatel*, , - ?  :Wow:

----------


## Obladatel

> *Obladatel*, , - ?


 - - ,              (   -  ,      , ,      ,      ,   ?  :Wink:       -  !

----------

*Obladatel*,     :Smilie:

----------

,        ,..      ?

----------


## 46

:       ?

----------


## Dima77

> :       ?


--...

----------


## Dima77

> ,        ,..      ?


**,     " "????

----------


## Obladatel

> **,     " "????


 ** ...
      ,   ,                   ,              , ,          ...

----------

*Obladatel*,    ?

----------

*Dima77*, ,

----------


## Obladatel

> *Obladatel*,    ?


    11 ,     .    ! ,                      !  :Smilie:        !  :Smilie:

----------

*Obladatel*,   .     ?

----------


## Obladatel

> *Obladatel*,   .     ?


!      !  :Smilie:

----------

*Obladatel*,  :     ?

----------


## Obladatel

> *Obladatel*,  :     ?


   ,   ""         .  :yes:  
- :                 .

----------


## stas

*Obladatel*,     ,         


> 


?

----------


## amd

> *Obladatel*,     ,         ?


 .    ,   ,            ? ,  ,       ,

----------


## stas

*amd*, -  :Smilie:

----------

:
1.       -    ,    . ,          .

2.         -  .. ,      ,    . ,   ,       .
 .
,   ,        5.   .

Anton

----------


## amd

> .


  :Big Grin:    ,   .   ,

----------


## paulwow

> -  .. ,      ,    . ,   ,       .
>  .
> Anton


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  !
:
- ,      ?
:
-    ,  ,  .
.:
- .

----------


## Julietta-sm

:
1)     ;        ,   ,       (  ).           -    
2)   ,     ,    ,        -  
3)    ,         
4)       . -           ,      . (..  )
5)        .   . (.. 
.)
6)  ,     .        " ,   ...  ....    ....    .. "
----------------
:               . -    (   ,   .)
:     
:                .      ,               (    - ""   ),      .,    .

----------


## amd

> :
> 1)     ;        ,   ,       (  ).           -    
> 2)   ,     ,    ,        -  
> 3)    ,         
> 4)       . -           ,      . (..  )
> 5)        .   . (.. 
> .)
> 6)  ,     .        " ,   ...  ....    ....    .. "
> ----------------


  !   ,   ,   :Big Grin: 
  ,        ,   ,     ,           ,   .    ,  ...

----------


## .

*Julietta-sm*, !

----------


## Anton

> ,   .   ,


   ,            .
   (     )  .
  -      (  5.).       , ..   ()           .

*Julietta-sm*   ,         .
     .

----------


## amd

*Obladatel*,  , ! ...


> !


   , , .    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Obladatel

> *Obladatel*,  , ! ...   , , .    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


..., ,   ,      !!!   ... ... ,         ,   ...  ,     ...     ""     ,  !    ,  ,  !!!     ,    ,   ,    (         ), , , ...    ,   ????  :Abuse:  , ,    ...  ,   ,   ! ,     ,   ...    " "  ,    ...   !!!     ,      !!!  :Abuse:

----------


## amd

.

----------


## Spitfire

,              ,       ,   !!!        ,            !  ,      !

----------


## amd

> ,


  .1 .422    .168,180,     ,      ,           .  :Big Grin:           .

----------


## Tamara55

[quote]    :    ,   .  -   2 .     .    ,  ?
D ,    2 .       ?

----------



----------


## amd

> 


 ?

----------


## dev

_ ".".   /             .     ,     "" .         .

      .       .  ,  ,   - .   ,         ,       ,     ,    ._ 

     ?

----------


## ..

> _ ".".   /             .     ,     "" .         .
> 
>       .       .  ,  ,   - .   ,         ,       ,     ,    ._ 
> 
>      ?


     ,       .  ,             .      +

----------

,     .   . .   ?
:
1.    
2.  13  14..
3.  400 
5.       (       ?)
6.   ,            (    .... * *)
 -    ???
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1.    
> 2.  13  14..
> 3.  400 
> 5.       (       ?)
> 6.   ,            (    .... * *)
>  -    ???


2.  13
3.  /  
5.      : " -    ", .  -      
6. 3  - !

----------

/   ?
         ...

----------

1. / -  
2.       ,       - ,  .   , - ,  ,   .   ,  .

----------

*  ,  12.   
1.	               . 
      () ,           () ,    ,            ,   ()       ,       ()  ,          .* 

  .
   ,         .  ,     6:

*6.	                     .*

----------

:
 .    .....
 .    .  ...... ?         ()   ?

----------

..    :

                                                                             ͻ


                                                                                ջ
                                                                              2006 

                                                                            :
                                                                           _______________ 
                                                                           _______________ 








ջ

                      .

 ..    :
..   : ջ

. 


-----

----------

?

----------


## Dena

> ?

----------

?

----------

,       ,     ?       .

----------


## amd

> ?


,     .        ,    , ..     .

----------

,       . ,       - ,..,  , .. ,   . ?

----------


## Julietta-sm

..      

                     .  "  "
                    -  ..

              .
 ,   : ......
  "  "     ..
 : ...........                     

, , 


      ,       
 3 ,         .    11,15 .      .

----------

.       ,       -  !!!
  ,  -    ,   .

----------


## Altsara

,   
       - ,     ?  ,   ?    46,     - ?
   .=     .=400?
     , ,    -      ?

----------

!  ! 
 ,    ,  . .
      ,     .   .
    14001?  .

----------


## Mery*

> !  ! 
>  ,    ,  . .
>       ,     .   .
>     14001?  .


.  14 +   -    -. .

----------


## Mery*

> .=     .=400?
> 
>      , ,    -      ?


 46.
  400 .
       .

----------

Mery* 
!!!

----------


## Iren

> 3 ,         .    11,15 .      .


    53 .    :Frown:

----------


## roxyka

.
  ,      ** . ,  ,  ,   "...  "       . -   ?              .
  ,     .
  .           , ..     .    , ..       .  .    ,   ,     -  .
.

----------

> .    ,   ,     -  .
> .


     ,  -    .             .

----------


## roxyka

> ,  -    .             .


  ? 
        ?
   3      .

----------

> ? 
>         ?
>    3      .


          -    5000  .
  ,        ,       8,      .

----------


## roxyka

> -    5000  .
>   ,        ,       8,      .


,   . ,       ,      ?       ?   ,    .

----------


## Anton

> ...      ,      ? ...


   :  , 2 ,     .
  :
    - 10 
   - 5 
 - 30 
     - 2 
 - 1 
 :Big Grin:  

,    ...

----------


## roxyka

> :  , 2 ,     .
>   :
>     - 10 
>    - 5 
>  - 30 
>      - 2 
>  - 1 
>  
> 
> ,    ...


,       ",  ". ,  ,   5      .
,     , ..     ,      .   .       ,    ,   ,   ?

----------


## Anton

> ...,  ,   5      ....


"    ,   " () .. 

 "" -  ""

----------


## roxyka

> "    ,   " () .. 
> 
>  "" -  ""


- . :Wink:  .
-  ,   .   ,           (  ,    ), ,    ,  , ,       ""  ,       4    .        .

----------

.        ,    .     .

----------


## Anton

> ...       ,    .     .


 :
" ,  ____,   ,   -      " ?

----------


## amd

> .


     ?

----------

> :
> " ,  ____,   ,   -      " ?


,  .
"...  ,  -     - "

-         ,    .

----------

> ?


 ,     .

----------


## Anton

> ...-         ,    .


  .

----------


## roxyka

.      ""     . ,      .  ,     -115477     :" ,        ,         (   ).  ,      ,  ..   .    ". 
      , 2 . - 45 .
      .

----------


## Dena

> ".


   ...    ... 




> , 2 . - 45 .


   40     .

----------

.         , ..   .  .         .      ,      .            . ,   ,              ,       . ,      ?  ,          (  ).       ( 21 )?  !!!

----------


## amd

> ,          (  ).       ( 21 )?


   ?  115-        ,   .  ,    . .    ,   .

----------


## Anton

> ...      ( 21 )? ...


,   :
1)   -     ,
2)      ,
3)      , 
  .

    ,    ,              ,       ..

----------

,   .   3     .

----------


## ..

...       ...       .....          ....              .,         .... ,      )))

----------


## sp

13002 (        )?      ,   13001?

----------


## buharik

> ,        ,       8,      .


   ,      ,   8      :Smilie: )))

 :Smilie:    -  (   )         :Smilie: 
,             (       )          )

  "    "      ..     :Smilie:           (  )       /.              :Smilie: )         ))

----------


## Dena

> ,      ,   8     )))


    8 ,      499    :Wow:     .  499   :yes:

----------


## 2

???

----------


## buharik

?

----------


## amd

> ???

----------


## 2

?

----------


## amd

> ?


       .     ?    !          .      ,    .    .  , , -  .   .   .      .

----------


## 2

. .

----------

.      .,   ,       ,  .  .     .     / ,    .          ,          /?      ,        ,     . ?

----------


## Mery*

> ,          /?


     ,   ( ),  .


> ,        ,     . ?


   ( ,  )   ,     ,   .

----------

Obladatel,
     ?
 ?
           . 
  ?

----------

,  

  2      ,             ,      . -    ,            ?

----------

" "    ?
    ,       " "?

----------


## Mery*

> " "    ?
>     ,       " "?


 . .     .

----------


## ..

> " "    ?
>     ,       " "?


    ,  ...  ...  -  .      .....

----------


## Runova

,      ,          (     ). 
  - 
1)      ? 
2)        ?

----------


## freshmaker

> ,      ,          (     ). 
>   - 
> 1)      ? 
> 2)        ?


1..      ;
2..

----------


## Runova

> 2..


    ?

    14  13

----------


## freshmaker

13001 !

----------


## freshmaker

-... ()

----------


## Runova

> 13001 !


        14?

----------


## freshmaker

> 14?


   .-    

:
, +

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,   , -         ,   ..            :Frown:

----------


## .

, ..    .
     ?

----------


## freshmaker

> , ..    .
>      ?


.       :Smilie:

----------

> ?


    - .

----------


## 33

> ,  ...  ...  -  .      .....


---------------------------
  .  -  ,    ,                ,      -?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,     ,       ,     (   )

----------


## dr_oplet

.     --  ,

----------


## Allla_2004

.      . . ,  .    ,   .      , , ,      (      ).             . .    .       .

----------

> . .    .       .


,  .

----------


## paziki

! ,      .....,   - ,     ....     ...     .  ?  .

----------


## freshmaker

> ! ,      .....,   - ,     ....     ...     .  ?  .


   ""? .

----------


## paziki

,      :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,


1.   ( )    +   +   
2. 
3.  13001  14001
4.    
5.      .
6.  .
(   .)
7.    .

----------


## freshmaker

> 1.   ( )    +   +   
> 2. 
> 3.  13001  14001
> 4.    
> 5.      .
> 6.  .
> (   .)
> 7.    .


14001 ?

----------


## paziki

....

----------


## freshmaker

> ....


  ?

----------


## paziki

-   ))) !!!     ,          01.07.09????   2        ...

----------


## freshmaker

> -   ))) !!!     ,          01.07.09????   2        ...


"  "  01.07.09  01.01.10 ?   :yes:

----------


## paziki

> "  "  01.07.09  01.01.10 ?


        01 ?

----------


## Anna___2007

: , ./,    . -    ,      . 
1)        ? 
2)        ( ).

----------


## Elena1898

!

   :
     ,        .             .       ,    .    .
.

----------


## freshmaker

> .
> .


 ?

----------


## Berserk

> ?


              .




> ,    .


.       .

----------


## pl1

,  ,
     !!

   ( .,   .)  
      .
29.12.2014
  13-15  2015.

  ( 13.01.2015)   .
  .     ...
 ?      ?

----------

*pl1*,     .        
,

----------


## pl1

, ,   ...
  :      .

----------


## LegO NSK

14.01.2015.
 -      .

----------

